# Thoughts on Loulou Crossing rumors?



## Kattastic (Feb 29, 2020)

so for the uninitiated, loulou crossing is an AC youtuber who claims to have a friend at nintendo who’s given her information about new horizons. some of her rumors have actually seemingly been confirmed, so i personally think there’s some merit to the unconfirmed ones, but i want to know what you all think. i went through her videos and compiled things she’s said.

potential spoiler warning.

*(seemingly) confirmed rumors:*
all of these were stated with timestamps before the information was actually released/discovered.
* starting personalities are uchi & jock (?)
* seasonal characters are dlc.
* resetti drives a helicopter.
* resetti’s rescue helicopter costs book miles.

*unconfirmed rumors:*
* every town has a random “town color” that’s the same as the airport color & things like certain items you get from nook miles will only be in this color.
* pelly and phyllis aren’t in the game.
* gulliver gives a golden tool.
* gulliver gives a rare item set.
* the max villager cap is 10.
* there’s native fruit-themed craftable furniture.
* swimming might not be implemented, but if you debug into the water, the swimming animation happens.


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

1. i’m hoping this one isn’t true but it honestly seems kind of plausible 
2. since the mailing process might now be taking place in the airport, pelly and pete might actually be out of a job - i hope its not true, though
3 and 4. i’m not sure about the golden tool, but he did give semi-rare items in new leaf (even though they were reorderable) so it’s definitely possible that he’ll give exclusive furniture again. 
5. definitely likely, though i hope they increased it to at least 12


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 29, 2020)

So these rumors were done before they were announced? Like at all? Some of these seem easy even after the first few videos. Are they given any wrong rumors?

Sorry if I seem skeptical, but I feel you always got to take rumors with a grain of salt. These do seem realistic.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 29, 2020)

She also said that if you debug your char into the water, they will start to swim. That is, the animations are in the game but the functionality isn?t yet, suggesting a patch / future update.

Edit: also it makes sense for Gulliver to give the golden slingshot (to shoot down ufo). One of the demos had a statue of liberty on their island. Could be from Gulliver.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

Well that sucks if Pelly and Phyllis are gone. :-/


----------



## Kattastic (Feb 29, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> So these rumors were done before they were announced? Like at all? Some of these seem easy even after the first few videos. Are they given any wrong rumors?
> 
> Sorry if I seem skeptical, but I feel you always got to take rumors with a grain of salt. These do seem realistic.



The Resetti helicopter info came from her about 2 weeks before the direct on 2/20, and she mentioned seasonal DLC in a video over a week before it was announced in a direct — I can find screenshots/timestamps of everything if enough people are curious. She said that we have Uchi/jock on the day the direct came out in an analysis video, so that one could have been guessed.

It could all be fake but some of it definitely makes me think she really has inside info.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jiojiop said:


> She also said that if you debug your char into the water, they will start to swim. That is, the animations are in the game but the functionality isn’t yet, suggesting a patch / future update.
> 
> Edit: also it makes sense for Gulliver to give the golden slingshot (to shoot down ufo). One of the demos had a statue of liberty on their island. Could be from Gulliver.



Interesting!! I’ll add it to the list. I agree about Gulliver & the golden slingshot potentially.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 29, 2020)

Kattastic said:


> *unconfirmed rumors:*
> * every town has a random ?town color? that?s the same as the airport color & things like certain items you get from nook miles will only be in this color.
> * pelly and phyllis aren?t in the game.
> * gulliver gives a golden tool.
> ...



1. If this is true then I'm resetting for a blue airport.
2. Again, will be resetting for apples anyway.
3. This is disappointing, I don't understand the need to cut NPCs from the game, especially ones that have been with us since the start.
4/5. This information is pretty neutral to me, I've never actually been one to collect golden tools.
5. This is very likely, though I would prefer 12 villagers.

6 (from post above): that's a little disappointing but good that it could be patched in. I wonder why this wouldn't be in from the start, I guess they actually needed more delay time but were too worried about delaying it again since there's been no sign of any big Switch games this first half of the year.

It's hard to believe rumours, but there's also some true ones out there that get overshadowed by all the fake ones. I remember on Reddit some guy leaked info from the AC direct before it was even announced and a lot of it turned out to be true. It was a shame I didn't screen the post because it got deleted.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Well that sucks if Pelly and Phyllis are gone. :-/



I keep hoping we will find out there is some sort of retirement/ vacation community island and all of the older characters who seem to have been cut will be there living the good life. 

Probably not,  but a gal can dream...


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 29, 2020)

I've come across their channel, and from further research she did call a lot of stuff that ended up confirmed. It's not unusual for someone to actually have someone who works at Nintendo and doesn't care about the NDAs and will leak information to others.

Just look at the Pokemon and Smash Bros. series.


Does this confirm her as legitimate? No. Sometimes people have good guesses. Right now, I'd label them as a "in the middle" of the scale. They're either a good fake, or a legitimate pseudo-leaker.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 29, 2020)

Kattastic said:


> It could all be fake but some of it definitely makes me think she really has inside info.



Yeah that’s the thing. She doesn’t strike me as a liar or like she's just making good guesses. I think she really has a source.


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 29, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> I keep hoping we will find out there is some sort of retirement/ vacation community island and all of the older characters who seem to have been cut will be there living the good life.
> 
> Probably not,  but a gal can dream...



I'm hoping for either that,  or that they will be random special characters that visit your island from time to time on vacation.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 29, 2020)

there’s native fruit-themed craftable furniture. I think I saw a few of the pax east videos that showed this would have to watch again to find the right one


----------



## Kattastic (Feb 29, 2020)

aikatears said:


> there’s native fruit-themed craftable furniture. I think I saw a few of the pax east videos that showed this would have to watch again to find the right one



Huh, this could be another one confirmed for her then.

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				JezDayy said:
			
		

> It's hard to believe rumours, but there's also some true ones out there that get overshadowed by all the fake ones. I remember on Reddit some guy leaked info from the AC direct before it was even announced and a lot of it turned out to be true. It was a shame I didn't screen the post because it got deleted.



I think I remember the Reddit one you?re talking about! I?m honestly surprised there haven?t been more leaks, maybe they?re really on lock down or AC just isn?t leak-worthy enough? It feels like we?re just barely getting info.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

Does she know if grapes are in the game? 

Edit. Nevermind. To get perfect grapes they have to be your native fruit, and I doubt grapes would ever be native. And they don't really grow on trees. Not that whale sharks really fit in your pocket.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 29, 2020)

at 2:21 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdwSCtOGO5o you get the fruit theme furniture


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 29, 2020)

Well I’m not happy about pelly and Phyllis being gone but I’m kinda convinced there’s a lot of characters and features that are coming in an update at some point along the road.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow I'm more bummed than I thought I would be that pelly and phyllis might not make it in, at least not in their usual job setting. I'm sure all the NPC characters will be available to take pictures with in Photopia. But it just sucks they were replaced with a card stand


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 29, 2020)

Debug into the water? Do you mean glitch?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

Why can't we swim?

A new game is meant to be progressive, expand on key features, not take them away.


----------



## LokiBoy (Feb 29, 2020)

Yea, I gotta say this sounds like it could be true.

People should be let down by this if it does end up being true. I'm sure Nintendo could easily add more villagers in updates, or add new jobs for character that aren't in the game anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> Why can't we swim?
> 
> A new game is meant to be progressive, expand on key features, not take them away.



We better be able to swim at some point. It would be really stupid to have us catch deep sea creatures from a dock or the shore. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 29, 2020)

That town color thing is something I might reset for then. I was wondering if it would just apply to things like the airport, but if it applies to other things too, it might be worth resetting for a color I like then. I don't really want yellow...



Stevey Queen said:


> Well I?m not happy about pelly and Phyllis being gone but I?m kinda convinced there?s a lot of characters and features that are coming in an update at some point along the road.



I agree with this. I bet a lot of things like this will be added in later via updates if it's not there immediately. Nintendo knows we like the NPCs, so I don't see why they would make NPCs go away permanently. They'd add them in somehow.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 29, 2020)

Definitely want a red town color, so yeah, will reset for that.


----------



## Bosca (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm not loving a lot of these, but it's not anything too deal breaking either. I hope most of the missing NPC's get some sort of tourist role for our island.


----------



## Fey (Mar 1, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Definitely want a red town color, so yeah, will reset for that.



Is there a red? I know there’s an airplane pic people referred to as red, but I thought it just looked like the orange tbh.

None of the four colors really appeal to me specifically, and all but the green (too bright for my taste) look fine. I think I’ll just accept whichever of the other three. I guess it depends a bit on where else the “town color” is implemented.


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 1, 2020)

Fey said:


> Is there a red? I know there?s an airplane pic people referred to as red, but I thought it just looked like the orange tbh.
> 
> None of the four colors really appeal to me specifically, and all but the green (too bright for my taste) look fine. I think I?ll just accept whichever of the other three. I guess it depends a bit on where else the ?town color? is implemented.



Here's some colors found so far! 




The plane colors seem to match the airport color, so I can guess we will have a red??


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> Here's some colors found so far!
> 
> View attachment 231600
> 
> The plane colors seem to match the airport color, so I can guess we will have a red??



Well, if there isn't brown.. I'm likely going to go with either teal or orange. I don't know why Nintendo has an obsession with bright green! Why can't they use darker shades of green?!


----------



## Fey (Mar 1, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> Here's some colors found so far!
> 
> View attachment 231600
> 
> The plane colors seem to match the airport color, so I can guess we will have a red??



See that?s the picture I meant?I think that ?red? plane is actually just orange (just with different white balance).


----------



## sierra (Mar 1, 2020)

If true. I'm sad we never got to see Pete and Pelly end up together after it being a storyline since Gamecube days, I was hoping to see the story play out. Pete and Phyllis together can't be how it ends. I don't subscribe to that narrative.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

Fey said:


> See that’s the picture I meant—I think that “red” plans is actually just orange.



It's more of a red-orange, but yeah. Definitely more orange than red, but ever so slightly. At least that's what Photoshop is telling me.


----------



## Fey (Mar 1, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It's more of a red-orange, but yeah. Definitely more orange than red, but ever so slightly. At least that's what Photoshop is telling me.



Do you think it’s a separate color airport though? I’d just find it very weird if they chose two colors so similar.

Also agree about the light green though—a darker shade would be much appreciated by me too.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 1, 2020)

If there's no red, then I won't need to reset. I don't have a preference of native fruit or map layout.


----------



## mae. (Mar 1, 2020)

Kattastic said:


> *unconfirmed rumors:*
> * every town has a random ?town color? that?s the same as the airport color & things like certain items you get from nook miles will only be in this color.



i thought the town color would be from what answers you give timmy & tommy when you first land in your island? they ask you what you would bring to a deserted island, & that is what decides your town's colors. here it is, referenced in an IGN review.



> With the bulk of the customization done, Timmy and Tommy have one final question: what?s the one thing you?d bring with you to a deserted island? I was asked to choose between a sleeping bag, a lamp, some food, or something to kill time. I like wandering around at night so I chose the lamp. Timmy reassured me that Nook Inc. would provide all essentials despite my choice, and the Nintendo rep said my answer wouldn?t do anything directly but didn?t elaborate on the possibilities. With the profile complete, my character was taken to the deserted island.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

Again, I hope we can upgrade from a color to a theme.

Being stuck with a primary color reminds me of the player starter house.


----------



## kkfenrir (Mar 1, 2020)

The fruit furniture is confirmed I'm pretty sure, not sure where the post is but there was that screenshot of an orange clock floating around! Plus the fact that you can see your specific town fruit on your Passport!

I also feel as though airport/town colours are pretty plausible, as New Leaf would give you a random starting colour for various building roofs, not too far of a stretch for it to have a little more significance. Hopefully we're not stuck with the basic building looks though, and can customise later on like the major building exteriors in New leaf.

If swimming isn't in the game at launch, I could see it being added at the beginning of summer? Though I would hope it's implemented in the game from the start. (Just unlocked a bit later on, perhaps?)

F for the pelican gals ;_;.....


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2020)

Kattastic said:


> so for the uninitiated, loulou crossing is an AC youtuber who claims to have a friend at nintendo who?s given her information about new horizons. some of her rumors have actually seemingly been confirmed, so i personally think there?s some merit to the unconfirmed ones, but i want to know what you all think. i went through her videos and compiled things she?s said.
> 
> potential spoiler warning.
> 
> ...



Key thing: When did she make these claims?

Further: Lol, not implementing swimming. Sure *okay*


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

if Pelly and Phyllis aren?t in NH I will be heartbroken ;-;


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 1, 2020)

If this is true then it's a major bummer that the villager count is stuck at 10 again and Pelly and Phyllis are gone...

Though to be honest I'm more disappointed about the 10 villager limit than Pelly & Phyllis being gone...

because really Pelly & Phyllis are far far more likely to be added in a free update or expansion than a bump to the villager count. If they went back to old features of the series and they still didn't increase the number of villagers then I don't feel like the chances of getting the limit increased in an update is all that likely.

Pelly & Phyllis have amiibo cards don't they?


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 1, 2020)

If I were Nintendo and someone had a direct link to fans and I wanted my game to be published with surprises, I'd either:

★Pay the person to spread false rumours （；゜０゜）(ﾉﾉ｡Ц≖︎‿≖︎)
。。。ㅇя
★Pay an employee to spread false rumours like Chinese Whispers〜 ( ΄◞ิ︎ .̫.̫ ◟ิ︎‵)

Until it's confirmed I will not believe these horrible rumours! ∩︎`･◇︎･)ﾊｲｯ!!
Yes, that's what I said! They're awful! please take this as a joke, I'm not being serious, just mock offended, OK ❤︎(｡☌︎ᴗ☌︎｡)
We won't be able to swim? So that means no diving? What rot! (  › ‸ ‹  )
♡⃛︎◟︎( ˊ̱˂˃ˋ̱ )◞︎⸜₍ ˍ́˱˲ˍ̀ ₎ No Pelly or Phyllis?! No this is inconceivable! 
A limit of only 10 villagers?! I refuse to believe this... (◜︎౪◝︎ )
I don't need 8 people on my island! I'd rather have villagers! (๑•́ ₃ •̀๑)

*This is not an attack at OP or the other person involved, I just refuse to believe these rumours...*
_Plus I'm just being a little silly because I can't fully commit to beliving this hehe, my post is mainly slapstick banter!_

I really appreciate you sharing this info but I think if all this were true, it's making me really disappointed for the game...
It makes me feel like any other NPC might be cut too, although I can't actually think that because there is no evidence to either confirm nor deny this.
I'll just have to wait for the game and see what happens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm actually feeling a little deflated atm after reading these rumours tbh ( ?థ౪థ)


----------



## pocky (Mar 1, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if Pelly and Phyllis are gone, but I really hope that this isn't the case. Out of all the things we've learned about NH, the only tidbit that has disappointed me is that so many of the old NPCs are seemingly being replaced by new ones.

No swimming is a weird choice given that we'll be in an island and all.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Again, I hope we can upgrade from a color to a theme.
> 
> Being stuck with a primary color reminds me of the player starter house.




That's true! Since its replaced the train station, then it would be a creative step backwards if we can't choose a future remodel design for it! （；￣ェ￣）I wonder if the game actually finished and we're just going to have to wait for DLC (free of course) due to the game not having it ready..?


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 1, 2020)

Ok I found the direct quote from Loulou about swimming:

*"I also think her outfit looks a lot like a wetsuit. I know we haven't seen swimming in the game yet. But I may or may not have been told that if you were to debug your character into the water, they would swim. So, I'm hoping that swimming will be something that they're adding into the game even if it's for an update in the future."*

(source)

As for the fruit furniture, you can see it was on my list of little details from PAX.



>


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 1, 2020)

If these are all true (which they seem to be at this point) I'm not too upset.
Pelly/phyllis could always be added in later and if not they're not the first NPCs to be cut from the game. Nintendo probably took any characters not popular with younger audiences and changed them so switching the pelicans out for some dodo birds doesn't seem too out there.


----------



## isabll (Mar 1, 2020)

Eh, I don't know. Some of these were easily predictable and there were theories going around before the most recent direct. The only thing bumming me out is that we might have to start with an Uchi and a Jock, which are my least favorite personalities, and I was hoping for 12 villagers per town, but I'll survive.


----------



## cats_toy (Mar 1, 2020)

I won?t put to much faith in others unless it come straight from Nintendo themselves.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 1, 2020)

they seem like they could be the real deal with their words, but i hope they're not because it would be nice if all npcs returned. rumors are fun to talk about but it'll stink if some of them actually end up being true.


----------



## satine (Mar 1, 2020)

rezberri said:


> they seem like they could be the real deal with their words, but i hope they're not because it would be nice if all npcs returned. rumors are fun to talk about but it'll stink if some of them actually end up being true.



exactly. they seem pretty accurate and could definitely be true but I'd be bummed if a few of them were. especially regarding Phyllis and Pelly since they were some of my faves.  and regarding the villager limit (I had already made a new dreamie list that excitedly included 2 additional ones, thinking it'd at least be twelve, oops!)


----------



## Romaki (Mar 1, 2020)

Nothing about this seems really surprising, Nintendo already shown that they want to prevent spoilers through free updates and the rest is just stuff we haven't seen yet when we probably should have.


----------



## Gigiopo (Mar 1, 2020)

Well at first I thought the town color had something to do with the Nooklings weird question at the beginning, (asking what would you bring to a deserted island) but the amount of colors seems higher than the options they give, I also hope they don't just remove Pelly and Phyllis, those special characters are somewhat really important to the whole series, removing them on the most content filled game on the series doesn't make much sense to me, I just think Nintendo is trying to hide them from us to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 1, 2020)

I will be so sad if pelly and Phyllis aren't in the game! 
I am okay with 10 villagers, but i am hoping for 12. 
I will be upset if I cant swim. I was so happy to finally swim in new leaf i hope it is staying. 

But I still love the game so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 1, 2020)

I want a red airplane and airport. Maybe we can change the color later on or the color is based on answering questions.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2020)

pocky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Pelly and Phyllis are gone, but I really hope that this isn't the case. Out of all the things we've learned about NH, the only tidbit that has disappointed me is that so many of the old NPCs are seemingly being replaced by new ones.
> 
> No swimming is a weird choice given that we'll be in an island and all.



 I do like the new characters to an extent, however I'm not entirely sure how I feel about everyone being replaced


----------



## Fey (Mar 1, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I do like the new characters to an extent, however I'm not entirely sure how I feel about everyone being replaced



Those were my thoughts on Daisy Mae, CJ, and Flick too. It?s a shame that so many old NPCs are being replaced; either directly with a new character or just by having their jobs cut/merged with those of other (also often new) NPCs. In a lot of cases I don?t really understand why. I?m guessing it has to do with appeal to target demographics, but it still seems a bit unnecessary. 

There?s nothing wrong with some change?and Daisy Mae is cute as a button?but it?s somehow rubbing me the wrong way that there?s this implication the old characters aren?t good enough anymore. The ?cast? of AC (all the NPCs they?ve established over the years) really contribute a lot to building the world and heart of the game imo.


----------



## Kattastic (Mar 1, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Ok I found the direct quote from Loulou about swimming:
> 
> *"I also think her outfit looks a lot like a wetsuit. I know we haven't seen swimming in the game yet. But I may or may not have been told that if you were to debug your character into the water, they would swim. So, I'm hoping that swimming will be something that they're adding into the game even if it's for an update in the future."*
> (source)
> ...



Thank you for finding all this, you?re the best!! I?ll update the OP.


----------



## SafariSuz (Mar 1, 2020)

Kattastic said:


> potential spoiler warning.
> 
> *(seemingly) confirmed rumors:*
> 
> ...



 |sf>First, I think you meant Nook miles, not book miles, especially since you typed it correctly on a different line.

Secondly, the only videos that I've watched from that Youtube person was her PAX videos, so I wish we had a more exact phrasing for the way she talked about this "cap" rumor.  

I asked this, because I rewatched the AC direct last night to see Arlo's reactions to it.  I noticed something that I hadn't noticed the first two times of viewing the direct.  The town name in the map of the direct was NintenLand.  That name is exactly ten characters (i.e. 10 symbols) long.  In all previous AC games, town names have been capped at 8 characters long.   Characters has a double meaning.  Some people call the villagers "characters."  Maybe someone from Nintendo told her that the town can have 10 characters (i.e. letters in the name) and she misunderstood it to mean max villagers.  

Granted it could be a coincidence and/or both use a max of 10.  We won't know until later.


----------



## Brookie (Mar 1, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> Here's some colors found so far!
> 
> View attachment 231600
> 
> The plane colors seem to match the airport color, so I can guess we will have a red??



THERE'S TEAL?! This changes EVERYTHING. I'm definitely going to be resetting then. I want that teal.


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 1, 2020)

Brookie said:


> THERE'S TEAL?! This changes EVERYTHING. I'm definitely going to be resetting then. I want that teal.



TEAL IS AMAZING!!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

Brookie said:


> THERE'S TEAL?! This changes EVERYTHING. I'm definitely going to be resetting then. I want that teal.



Well of course, teal changes everything.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2020)

SafariSuz said:


> |sf>First, I think you meant Nook miles, not book miles, especially since you typed it correctly on a different line.
> 
> Secondly, the only videos that I've watched from that Youtube person was her PAX videos, so I wish we had a more exact phrasing for the way she talked about this "cap" rumor.
> 
> ...



That's actually a **really** good point.




Y'all sleepin' on orange


----------



## tajikey (Mar 1, 2020)

oath2order said:


> That's actually a **really** good point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're going to wake up with back problems.


----------



## Kattastic (Mar 1, 2020)

tajikey said:


> They're going to wake up with back problems.



That pun.... my eyes rolled so far back.

People do be sleepin on orange do


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 2, 2020)

I hoped pelly and phyllis would appear outside the town hall at some point (like the other npcs) and offer new and cool postcards/stationary ;-;


----------



## Boccages (Mar 2, 2020)

Loulou Crossing is :

A new Animal Crossing content YouTube account

Loulou Crossing does not:

have a track record that we can rely on as far as being a believable source of leaks

Put these two facts together and you got me very incredulous as to what she could say to "market" her YouTube channel.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 2, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Loulou Crossing is :
> 
> A new Animal Crossing content YouTube account
> 
> ...



There's also the issue that even if she is the real deal and knows someone who works at Nintendo - Nintendo could try to track down who her family member or friend is and easily could fire that person for breaking their NDA. And if you get fired by Nintendo for breaking NDA, good luck getting a job elsewhere. If someone contacts Nintendo to find out why you were fired and Nintendo says you broke NDA, other companies aren't going to want to hire you and risk you leaking their info.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 2, 2020)

If she is giving away inside information then the person giving it to her would be found out, surely, and reprimanded, or even fired.

She obviously can't keep a secret.


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

At this point, we're so close, who cares. If she wants to leak or maybe just gain a small following based on some pretty vanilla rumors. Go for it, sis.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 2, 2020)

I love lou-lou crossing, she is so sweet lol I can't see her doing this for publicity tf lmao


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm just going to hope that, if her information is accurate, it's based on an earlier/unfinished version of the game, and that's why swimming only worked by debugging. It would not blow over well if the game was released without swimming.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 2, 2020)

Well, if the rumors are true, I'm disappointed about the lack of Pelly/Phyllis. Really, I didn't like the changes to mail in ACNH from what we've seen so far, and was hoping we could build a proper post office in the game. Even though we typically don't send mail to one another in the real world, I feel like Animal Crossing should always have this feature; its one of those small things that give the game charm.

I'm not too surprised about diving, as we haven't seen one glimpse at it at all. Personally, I liked the idea of being able to swim, but diving itself felt a bit boring to me. If they plan to patch it in later, I hope they'll try to make it feel a bit more fun.

Other than that, it looks like I'll be pretty picky when it comes to my town at the start, resetting for an airport and fruit that I really want. Hopefully, it won't take too long.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> I'm just going to hope that, if her information is accurate, it's based on an earlier/unfinished version of the game, and that's why swimming only worked by debugging. It would not blow over well if the game was released without swimming.



If there is no swimming to begin with, hopefully the blow over will cause Nintendo to release it as a DLC patch asap. They did some small things in the amiibo update for Animal Crossing, like I remember everyone complaining that balloon presents only containing balloon furniture and they fixed it. Only problem is the WA update came 4 years later so hopefully they're a little faster with fixes this time around (if there are any...).


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 2, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Nintendo to release it as a DLC patch asap.



I'm just going to point out that this is extremely unreasonable. 

- they have to code it, which can take a lot of time with debugging, etc. Will this new code cause bugs in existing code, etc?
- they have to create new animations, models, textures, etc. 

"ASAP" is just unreasonable. If they do decide to release it as an update feature, it will come out when its ready. /:


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm just going to point out that this is extremely unreasonable.
> 
> - they have to code it, which can take a lot of time with debugging, etc. Will this new code cause bugs in existing code, etc?
> - they have to create new animations, models, textures, etc.
> ...



They could have content lined up, I mean we are getting an update on release day.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm just going to point out that this is extremely unreasonable.
> 
> - they have to code it, which can take a lot of time with debugging, etc. Will this new code cause bugs in existing code, etc?
> - they have to create new animations, models, textures, etc.
> ...



Aside from this, I just don't think there will be a lot of backlash, personally. I can see fans being a bit more uptight about the lack of certain NPCs (such as Pelly/Phyllis) than diving.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm just going to point out that this is extremely unreasonable.
> 
> - they have to code it, which can take a lot of time with debugging, etc. Will this new code cause bugs in existing code, etc?
> - they have to create new animations, models, textures, etc.
> ...



Well ASAP is basically the same as "when it's ready". As soon as possible just means rolling it out when it's done instead of waiting to include it in the next big patch. I don't really understand why you think it's unreasonable, it really isn't. Like I said, as soon as possible is better than waiting 4 years for the next large update to put it in.
In no way did I say they should rush it to release it to the public. Please don't just jump to conclusions about what I said and attack me for it, thank you.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 2, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> If there is no swimming to begin with, hopefully the blow over will cause Nintendo to release it as a DLC patch asap. They did some small things in the amiibo update for Animal Crossing, like I remember everyone complaining that balloon presents only containing balloon furniture and they fixed it. Only problem is the WA update came 4 years later so hopefully they're a little faster with fixes this time around (if there are any...).



Oh I'm sure they'd patch it in if it's not there at launch. But I could still see it creating quite a fuss that it wasn't there to begin with. Take Sims 4's release as an example- Pools and toddlers were not in the game at launch (but were eventually patched in) and that alone soured many players' view of the game, as well as creating a poor atmosphere surrounding the game's launch.

And I'm not saying this just to be negative, the fact that it could potentially create an uproar is the very reason I think Nintendo wouldn't make the mistake of leaving swimming to be patched in later.


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

DrewAC said:


> Aside from this, I just don't think there will be a lot of backlash, personally. I can see fans being a bit more uptight about the lack of certain NPCs (such as Pelly/Phyllis) than diving.



Diving was clunky. Maybe they took it out because people were complaining about it which would be sad because I loved the concept, just the execution needed a little tweaking. And big facts, AC fans will riot if the Pelican love story doesn't reach fruition.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 2, 2020)

DrewAC said:


> Aside from this, I just don't think there will be a lot of backlash, personally. I can see fans being a bit more uptight about the lack of certain NPCs (such as Pelly/Phyllis) than diving.



It was a nice random thing to relax with, but its use felt forced. Plop in a diving feature, with new creatures to find that you arbitrarily have to collect for completion of the Museum. Outside of that, it's uses are.. what? The diving and swimming if you felt like it. Oh, and the diving trick. Literally the only thing I popped on the wet suit for.

While I'll miss swimming, I can live without it. It isn't a necessary feature.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Oh I'm sure they'd patch it in if it's not there at launch. But I could still see it creating quite a fuss that it wasn't there to begin with. Take Sims 4's release as an example- Pools and toddlers were not in the game at launch (but were eventually patched in) and that alone soured many players' view of the game, as well as creating a poor atmosphere surrounding the game's launch.
> 
> And I'm not saying this just to be negative, the fact that it could potentially create an uproar is the very reason I think Nintendo wouldn't make the mistake of leaving swimming to be patched in later.



Yeah you're right! That's what I was saying too, the uproar from people who enjoyed diving should be anticipated. I'm sure it was the same for WW when they took all the holidays out, leading to the re-inclusion of them in CF.

____


Also, just because some didn't like the feature doesn't mean it should not be included. There are people out there who enjoyed swimming and it shouldn't be removed just because a select group of people didn't like it. It could even be improved to make more people like the feature and released *when it's ready* (a.k.a. my original point).


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 2, 2020)

sierra said:


> Diving was clunky. Maybe they took it out because people were complaining about it which would be sad because I loved the concept, just the execution needed a little tweaking. And big facts, AC fans will riot if the Pelican love story doesn't reach fruition.



I agree, and that's a good word to describe it; clunky. I loved the way swimming itself was implemented, but diving just wasn't fun for me. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they're initially delaying (or scrapped) swimming itself so fans must stick to crafting pole vaults/bridges in order to access the other parts of their island.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 2, 2020)

It shouldn't have been taken out, assuming it has been.

If not for the sea creatures then swimming was needed to reach the private beach.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 2, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Also, just because some didn't like the feature doesn't mean it should not be included. There are people out there who enjoyed swimming and it shouldn't be removed just because a select group of people didn't like it.



Exactly. Even if some didn't like swimming, it was a highly requested feature before New Leaf. Clearly people want swimming to be in Animal Crossing. Just because it wasn't the most ground-breaking feature ever, doesn't mean it's perfectly ok if it just gets scrapped entirely.


----------



## Fey (Mar 2, 2020)

I won?t be too upset if it?s gone, but I?m one of the people who really enjoyed the swimming feature originally. On some hot days I got a feeling reminiscent of childhood?when you?re on the way to the pool or beach and your whole body is just desperate to dip into the water.

That aside, I still maintain that the removal would be extra weird and surprising considering that the whole setting and theme of the game is based on an island vacation. Not really the game to cut swimming out of, imo.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 2, 2020)

Fey said:


> I won’t be too upset if it’s gone, but I’m one of the people who really enjoyed the swimming feature originally. On some hot days I got a feeling reminiscent of childhood—when you’re on the way to the pool or beach and your whole body is just desperate to dip into the water.
> 
> That aside, I still maintain that the removal would be extra weird and surprising considering that the whole setting and theme of the game is based on an island vacation. Not really the game to cut swimming out of, imo.



Yeah, exactly!
Swimming was a new feature in NL that should've been improved and expanded upon in NH, not removed.

Makes no sense, as you said, especially on a deserted island.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay uh, swimming not being in is weird. Even if it's patched in later, I dunno If I like all of these planned patches for the game. Feels a bit strange.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 2, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> Okay uh, swimming not being in is weird. Even if it's patched in later, I dunno If I like all of these planned patches for the game. Feels a bit strange.



Unfortunately that's the norm with games these days; they seem to be released "unfinished" and patches bring in new features in the future.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 2, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Unfortunately that's the norm with games these days; they seem to be released "unfinished" and patches bring in new features in the future.



I'm usually fine with it happening in other games but it just really doesn't feel Animal Crossing like to me lol. Oh well.


----------



## Lisha (Mar 2, 2020)

Sad if Pelly and Phyllis are gone. I enjoyed the love triangle they had with Pete. A bit of drama helped to make the game's special NPC's more interesting.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 3, 2020)

So far we see 3 characters lost their jobs...
1 - *Harriet*, you can change your looks in the mirror.
2 - *Dr. Shunk*, you will learn emotions from the villagers.
3 - *Pete*, *Pelly* and *Phyllis*, mail services will be in the airport.
& only one character has his job replaced with another job is *Resetti

*(Correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## mayorapple (Mar 3, 2020)

Honestly I'll be fine without swimming. In New Leaf it was such a pain. Though I guess they could have made it a much smoother mechanic if they really wanted to.


----------



## pocky (Mar 3, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> So far we see 3 characters lost their jobs...
> 1 - *Harriet*, you can change your looks in the mirror.
> 2 - *Dr. Shunk*, you will learn emotions from the villagers.
> 3 - *Pete*, *Pelly* and *Phyllis*, mail services will be in the airport.
> ...



Also Joan, Nat and Chip (all replaced by younger, “cuter” counterparts)


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2020)

Leif might be gone too, I've seen a video clip on Twitter of a villager walking up to that case at the shop Tommy and Timmy owns and sitting in it were flower seeds and a bunch of other things. 

Reese and Cyrus also might be gone too.


----------



## thundershot (Mar 3, 2020)

All of the missing NPC’s will show up at some point. Probably all with new jobs. Heck, even if they’re just amiibo-locked, at least they’ll still be in the game program. Remember, we have cards for all of the old NPCs. They may not all be active at first, but they eventually will be.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

thundershot said:


> All of the missing NPC’s will show up at some point. Probably all with new jobs. Heck, even if they’re just amiibo-locked, at least they’ll still be in the game program. Remember, we have cards for all of the old NPCs. They may not all be active at first, but they eventually will be.



Hopefully.

I just don't get why they got rid of them in the first place.

It feels less like AC without Phyllis, for example.

Hey, what about Wendell?
Have we heard anything on him?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> I just don't get why they got rid of them in the first place.
> 
> ...


Not yet. I hope Wendell returns.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 3, 2020)

If Pelly and Phyllis absence and inability to swim are real, We brawl. jk

But in all seriousness, i can't really trust on these rumours 100%. It's not really logical if we can't swim although the fact the island is surrounded by water and it's slightly more than in New Leaf


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 3, 2020)

They're probably just keeping swimming a surprise, or they just didn't have a swimsuit ready to showcase it...,or just ssumed we already know it exists, so why show it? In New Leaf, IIRC, we couldn't swim until we bought the suit from the island, which also required unlocking the island. We may have to progress in the new game before we're aloud to swim. 

Animal Crossing New Leaf was like a beta test for this game. We got to test placing our homes, some buildings (Cafe), PWPs, bridges, etc. We got to customize some furniture, and we got a chance to go to an island and get Swim suits. Wouldn't seem right if they just took away swimming after 1 game. Especially in an island based game.


----------



## loulou-crossing (Mar 4, 2020)

*Hey, I just wanna clear some things up.*

Hey everyone! It?s me, Lou Lou. One of my friends showed me this thread & I feel very uncomfortable & a little upset at some people misinterpreting me & my actions. First of all, I want to say sorry if me talking about these rumours has made any of you upset.

But to get right into it; I do in fact talk to somebody online who claims they work at Nintendo. I do not have proof or know for a fact that this person does or not. I don?t want to say this in videos or tweets because I don?t want to put this person in danger. However, reading through this thread I can agree that it?s stupid of me to share this info and not think about that. To be completely honest, I?m not very good at keeping a secret, especially if it?s about animal crossing! And I see so many things said online & I?m just bursting to say ?but I heard this!!?. It?s probably a bad thing, I know. But it was never meant to get clout or anything, I honestly just enjoyed telling people because being the only person in the know makes me feel super weird!

I did make a response to this thread on my twitter but I?ll say it here too. Please don?t take anything I ?may or may not have heard? as facts or leaks, it was never my intention for it to seem that way. I?m really sorry if it makes me seem like an untrustworthy person. I?m honestly just here to enjoy animal crossing & make animal crossing videos & I never meant to upset anybody or make anybody mistrust me. These are just things someone has told me, and could all be fake, but so far everything they have told he has turned out to be true. I am not trying to spread misinformation, I was only trying to share rumours I have been told because I thought others would be interested. But I won?t be sharing anything I get told like this anymore because I don?t want anyone to misjudge me and my intentions. I hope you can all understand a little bit better. 

You don?t have to like me or my content, but If there?s anything you want to know, you are all welcome to just ask me! Making a thread to talk about me like this makes me a little uncomfortable haha, I am really easy to get hold of so please feel free to just message me about anything! I hope I haven?t caused any trouble & I hope you?re all having a great day.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 4, 2020)

loulou-crossing said:


> Hey everyone! It’s me, Lou Lou. One of my friends showed me this thread & I feel very uncomfortable & a little upset at some people misinterpreting me & my actions. First of all, I want to say sorry if me talking about these rumours has made any of you upset.
> 
> But to get right into it; I do in fact talk to somebody online who claims they work at Nintendo. I do not have proof or know for a fact that this person does or not. I don’t want to say this in videos or tweets because I don’t want to put this person in danger. However, reading through this thread I can agree that it’s stupid of me to share this info and not think about that. To be completely honest, I’m not very good at keeping a secret, especially if it’s about animal crossing! And I see so many things said online & I’m just bursting to say “but I heard this!!”. It’s probably a bad thing, I know. But it was never meant to get clout or anything, I honestly just enjoyed telling people because being the only person in the know makes me feel super weird!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry it makes you uncomfortable, but it comes with this sort of field. Being a person distributing 'leaks' will bring out negativity towards you, as you are the voice. 

Just be aware that you're putting yourself at risk legally, as well as this person you speak of should what you say holds true. And prepare yourself for negative words towards you, as you'll likely get much more. It comes with this sort of thing.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 4, 2020)

loulou-crossing said:


> Hey everyone! It’s me, Lou Lou. One of my friends showed me this thread & I feel very uncomfortable & a little upset at some people misinterpreting me & my actions. First of all, I want to say sorry if me talking about these rumours has made any of you upset.
> 
> But to get right into it; I do in fact talk to somebody online who claims they work at Nintendo. I do not have proof or know for a fact that this person does or not. I don’t want to say this in videos or tweets because I don’t want to put this person in danger. However, reading through this thread I can agree that it’s stupid of me to share this info and not think about that. To be completely honest, I’m not very good at keeping a secret, especially if it’s about animal crossing! And I see so many things said online & I’m just bursting to say “but I heard this!!”. It’s probably a bad thing, I know. But it was never meant to get clout or anything, I honestly just enjoyed telling people because being the only person in the know makes me feel super weird!
> 
> ...



I don't believe too many rumors anyway.


----------



## Fey (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow. If this is true you and this online friend both aren’t the best at thinking things through, huh? 
You sharing something presumably confidential publicly without considering the consequences—them sharing it with an AC Youtuber of all people? 

I get wanting to “clear your name”, so to speak, but you can’t deny that it adds up to a fairly bizarre situation xD


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 4, 2020)

loulou-crossing said:


> Making a thread to talk about me like this makes me a little uncomfortable haha



I hope this doesn’t come across as rude or anything, but this thread isn’t about really about you and definitely wasn’t made to talk about you as a person, it’s about the rumors you put out. Of course, your credibility has been discussed by some, but that comes with making ‘leaks’.


----------



## loulou-crossing (Mar 4, 2020)

Fey said:


> Wow. If this is true you and this online friend both aren?t the best at thinking things through, huh?
> You sharing something presumably confidential publicly without considering the consequences?them sharing it with an AC Youtuber of all people?
> 
> I get wanting to ?clear your name?, so to speak, but you can?t deny that it adds up to a fairly bizarre situation xD



It is definitely a crazy situation to be in. I didn?t believe this person at all at first but when I saw Resetti?s helicopter confirmed in the direct I was so shocked!! I still don?t 100% believe anything they say & I never intended for people to 100% believe the things I was saying either. I did try to make this clear by saying ?I don?t know if this is true or not? and things like that, but I completely understand that I obviously didn?t make it clear enough that these are just rumours. I guess we?ll see what things are true or not when the game comes out! I can understand I acted stupid so, I just wanted to say sorry again! I didn?t mean to cause any trouble & I don?t dislike anybody on here, I think all the points made were valid! I?m still getting used to being a public figure I guess, and I?m making a lot of mistakes.
Again, I?m sorry & I won?t be sharing anything like this in the future! If any of you would like to talk to me again, feel free to message me on any of my social media. But I?ll leave this here for now! Thank you for being understanding!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 4, 2020)

loulou-crossing said:


> I did try to make this clear by saying ?I don?t know if this is true or not? and things like that, but I completely understand that I obviously didn?t make it clear enough that these are just rumours. I guess we?ll see what things are true or not when the game comes out! I can understand I acted stupid so, I just wanted to say sorry again! I didn?t mean to cause any trouble & I don?t dislike anybody on here, I think all the points made were valid! I?m still getting used to being a public figure I guess, and I?m making a lot of mistakes.



It was abundantly clear it was just a rumor, so don't apologize. You've got nothing to apologize for. You're not stupid, you didn't make any mistakes, and nobody here is upset or inconvenienced in the slightest.

Lou Lou, there will _always_ ALWAYS be haters or people who misjudge you, or people who want you to just stop standing out. You can't avoid it unless you hermit away from society. And you really shouldn't do that because your sweet and disarming perspective on things would be a real loss. Plenty more of us appreciate your interesting rumors than those who have a problem with it, and you're doing a disservice to your subscribers if you change your content based on the feedback of a few complaints when your subscribers, the overwhelming majority, are quite happy with your content. The more rumors to mull over while enduring this wait, the better!

Please don't be discouraged. And since you're here, I'd like to apologize for talking about you 'behind your back'. You can get desensitized to these things on the internet and forget that there's a real person behind the youtube channel who has feelings and worries just like the rest of us and it can be easy to hurt someone with words you never even thought they'd see.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 4, 2020)

DrewAC said:


> Well, if the rumors are true, I'm disappointed about the lack of Pelly/Phyllis. Really, I didn't like the changes to mail in ACNH from what we've seen so far, and was hoping we could build a proper post office in the game. Even though we typically don't send mail to one another in the real world, I feel like Animal Crossing should always have this feature; its one of those small things that give the game charm.
> 
> I'm not too surprised about diving, as we haven't seen one glimpse at it at all. Personally, I liked the idea of being able to swim, but diving itself felt a bit boring to me. If they plan to patch it in later, I hope they'll try to make it feel a bit more fun.
> 
> Other than that, it looks like I'll be pretty picky when it comes to my town at the start, resetting for an airport and fruit that I really want. Hopefully, it won't take too long.



I love sending real mail! Especially when I was in college - I sent a fair amount of mail back home, and me and my boyfriend used to drop letters off at each others dorms to be put in the mailboxes. Actually, we did that even before we were dating. And now we've lived together for a long time, but we still write notes and cards and letters and such.

I hope I can send him mail in NH. I still have a letter i made him write me on NL.


----------

